# PreSonus Sceptre S8 CoActual Powered Studio Monitor Review for Home Theater Use Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=51698&w=s[/img]*PreSonus Sceptre S8 CoActual Powered Studio Monitor Review for Home Theater Use Discussion Thread*



*PreSonus Sceptre S8: $749.95 each*
*PreSonus Sceptre S6: $599.95 each*




*by Wayne Myers*



*Introduction*

PreSonus is not a company one normally thinks of for home theater gear. The Baton Rouge, Louisiana company, 20 years old, was known mainly for audio interfaces and mic preamps for semi-pro and home studios, but now make mixers, signal processors, recording software, studio and sound reinforcement gear, and studio monitors.

The S6 and S8 Studio Monitors caught my attention recently as an innovative design that might have interesting implications for home theaters. I contacted PreSonus with a review of the larger and S8 monitor in mind for home theater use, and in no time a pair was at my door.


*Go to the PreSonus Sceptre S8 CoActual Powered Studio Monitor Review for Home Theater Usehttp://www.hometheatershack.com/for...itor-review-home-theater-use.html#post1274737*


This thread is open for comments and discussion about the PreSonus Sceptre S8 CoActual Powered Studio Monitor and the Review.​


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Great stuff! Being a big fan of studio monitors in general, and concentric speakers specifically (to the point of owning a few sets myself), means I was very interested in what you had to say about these. Sounds like they hit the mark.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

theJman said:


> Great stuff! Being a big fan of studio monitors in general, and concentric speakers specifically (to the point of owning a few sets myself), means I was very interested in what you had to say about these. Sounds like they hit the mark.


Thanks, Jim. They did everything I was hoping they would, super imaging, a soundstage you can stretch as wide as you want to without "breaking," and all with a very clean and dynamic compression tweeter design. They have been a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Apologies to all, especially PreSonus. I did not notice that the prices initially given for the S6 and S8 are from a page on the PreSonus site that is for Refurbs and B-Stock. The correct retail prices are $599.95 for the S6 each and $749.95 for the S8 each.


----------

